
Confronting New Madrid (Idle Words) (2015) - wglb
https://idlewords.com/2015/07/confronting_new_madrid.htm
======
wglb
And part 2:
[https://idlewords.com/2015/07/confronting_new_madrid_part_2....](https://idlewords.com/2015/07/confronting_new_madrid_part_2.htm)

